

Iron.io Releases IronCache - manveru
http://blog.iron.io/2012/05/ironio-releases-ironcache.html

======
mthreat
Does this compete with things like RedisTogo? (I understand it's just a
key/value store and Redis provides a lot more, but many people use Redis for
just that)

~~~
treeder
In some ways yes:

\- they are both hosted services \- they both are key/value stores

In other ways no:

\- IronCache has a REST API and supports memcached protocol \- IronCache only
supports the basic functions of Redis, redistogo supports all of Redis because
it actually is Redis. \- IronCache is elastic and scales with you, without any
effort on your part. redistogo requires you to choose how much memory you want
up front. \- Pricing is much different due to the point above too: IronCache
charges by usage, redistogo charges based on the fixed amount of memory you
choose.

